# Profile Pictures missing



## Jed1

I noticed today when I logged on that all the members Profile Pictures are blank. They are just an empty box with a small x in the one corner.
They all worked last night when I logged off. 

The problem exists on my two Window 7 PCs with IE 11. I have made no changes to my computer or browser settings. I even tried with tracking protection turned off. I even deleted my temporary internet files and rebooted the computer.

Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## NorthAlabama

there's a thread:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=530279​
it's still happening for me, too.


----------



## Mike Lang

Is it happening on multiple browsers?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Mike Lang said:


> Is it happening on multiple browsers?


sorry, mike, i only use ie11 with windows 8.1 like the op.

eta: i can see moderator/admin avatars.


----------



## Jed1

Mike Lang said:


> Is it happening on multiple browsers?


Hi Mike,
I only use IE 11. Everything was fine on Thursday and this was after Win 7 patch Wednesday. So I don't think it was a Microsoft mistake.

The thing I see with the Avatars is instead of a picture I have the script of the user in its place. I can click on this script and it takes me to their User information page.
The TiVo logo you use displays properly so I believe this problem actually lays with the uploaded pictures the members use.

Here is a screen grab of this thread.


----------



## Mike Lang

Seems to be an IE only thing. They show up fine in Chrome, Firefox, & Safari.


----------



## Jed1

Mike Lang said:


> Seems to be an IE only thing. They show up fine in Chrome, Firefox, & Safari.


I just ran into this odd thing. Shusikitten profile picture displays but others do not.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jed1 said:


> I just ran into this odd thing. Shusikitten profile picture displays but others do not.
> View attachment 23393


same for me.

wish we could merge these threads.


----------



## kdmorse

The ones that are not appearing are being served as JPEGS with a content type of image/gif. IE *really* doesn't like that. Firefox and Chrome don't seem to care. 

The ones that are appearing in IE are being served as GIFs with a content type of image/gif.

While Firefox, Chrome, and Safari are being nice, IE is not actually 'wrong' when it refuses to display the image.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i can also see sbourgeo, monsterjoe, & classicx:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10570604#post10570604


----------



## NorthAlabama

kdmorse said:


> The ones that are not appearing are being served as JPEGS with a content type of image/gif. IE *really* doesn't like that. Firefox and Chrome don't seem to care.
> 
> The ones that are appearing in IE are being served as GIFs with a content type of image/gif.


great catch! i converted my jpg avatar to gif, and attempted to upload. the forum reported a "update failed" error, but when i clear my browser cache and login to tcf, my avatar is back...thanks.


----------



## Jed1

NorthAlabama said:


> i can also see sbourgeo, monsterjoe, & classicx:
> 
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10570604#post10570604


Yea I am finding some Profile Pictures in other threads also.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jed1 said:


> Yea I am finding some Profile Pictures in other threads also.


is mine back for you?


----------



## Jed1

NorthAlabama said:


> great catch! i converted my jpg avatar to gif, and attempted to upload. the forum reported a "update failed" error, but when i clear my browser cache and login to tcf, my avatar is back...thanks.


Now I can also see yours. The main problem is I did not have this issue until yesterday. Everything worked fine before that.


----------



## Jed1

NorthAlabama said:


> is mine back for you?


Yes!


----------



## NorthAlabama

hopefully we're a step closer to getting it fixed.


----------



## Jed1

NorthAlabama said:


> hopefully we're a step closer to getting it fixed.


I wonder if this has anything to do with the site being hacked the other day?

Up until yesterday everything worked fine for me and I have made no changes to both of my PCs.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jed1 said:


> I wonder if this has anything to do with the site being hacked the other day?
> 
> Up until yesterday everything worked fine for me and I have made no changes to both of my PCs.


no changes here, either, outside windows update (flash). who knows what's the cause, but i hope they identify the issue, i'm not expecting every user with a jpg avatar to convert them to a gif just so ie11 users can see them.


----------



## David Bott

This may have to do with the site now being behind a proxy server. I really do not have the answer as to why at this point it would do this however with only some file types.

I just made a few changes to the proxy, but not sure if that will help or not.

We may need to look to move the site to a newer platform as this code is so old.


----------



## Jed1

David Bott said:


> This may have to do with the site now being behind a proxy server. I really do not have the answer as to why at this point it would do this however with only some file types.
> 
> I just made a few changes to the proxy, but not sure if that will help or not.
> 
> We may need to look to move the site to a newer platform as this code is so old.


Just a heads up Dave but the problem is still there.


----------



## David Bott

Ok, then I have no idea what it could be. I do not see the issue on Chrome, Firefox or Safari.


----------



## kdmorse

David Bott said:


> Ok, then I have no idea what it could be. I do not see the issue on Chrome, Firefox or Safari.


You can test for the situation that causes it from any linux (and presumably OSX system), or windows system with cygwin installed.

For example, my avatar:



PHP:


[[email protected] ~]# wget -S [URL]http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/customavatars/avatar2434_14.gif[/URL] -O avatar

[[email protected] ~]# wget -S http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/customavatars/avatar2434_14.gif -O avatar
--2015-07-19 15:54:50-- http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/customavatars/avatar2434_14.gif
Resolving www.tivocommunity.com... 192.124.249.9
Connecting to www.tivocommunity.com|192.124.249.9|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Server: Sucuri/Cloudproxy
Date: Sun, 19 Jul 2015 19:54:51 GMT
* Content-Type: image/gif*
Content-Length: 1938
Connection: keep-alive
Last-Modified: Sat, 14 Mar 2015 03:03:37 GMT
ETag: "5503a509-792"
Expires: Thu, 31 Dec 2037 23:55:55 GMT
Cache-Control: max-age=315360000
X-XSS-Protection: 1; mode=block
X-Frame-Options: SAMEORIGIN
X-Content-Type-Options: nosniff
Accept-Ranges: bytes
Length: 1938 (1.9K) [image/gif]
Saving to: "avatar"

----------



PHP:


[[email protected] ~]# file avatar

*avatar: JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01*

-----------

ie, the server (in this case the proxy server presumably) is saying "Hay, here's a gif!", and handing out a jpeg. And IE is saying "Err, no". As long as that mismatch exists, IE will not display the images.


----------



## David Bott

I will pass this on to Sucuri to see what they can do if anything. (Just in case it is related to the proxy.)

Thanks!


----------



## David Bott

It seems it is not CloudProxy for if we bypass it all together, we still get the same result with image file type gif showing up as a jpg.

No idea why this would be nor why it would just become an issue now. New update to IE maybe? New Setting? 

But if we bypass the proxy, it still does it looking at the file type info.


----------



## kdmorse

For people that want to, adding http://www.tivocommunity.com to the trusted sites list in IE will bypass the content type check. It also works if it's considered part of the Intranet.

(Security Settings -> Custom -> Enable MIME sniffing is probably involved, but I can't prove it right now. I can't get IE to distrust the site on my test browser any more)


----------



## Mike Lang

I'd guess another IE "update" that makes it unable to do what every other browser is able to do.


----------



## David Bott

Hey....Try again. They made a setting change to try to help it on the fly.

It is just a try.

"I disabled a setting in the firewall that has caused mismatch issues in IE before related to images. Although I don't know if it will necessarily fix the gif/jpeg issue though."


----------



## kdmorse

The change removed the following three lines from the header output:

-- X-XSS-Protection: 1; mode=block
-- X-Frame-Options: SAMEORIGIN
-- X-Content-Type-Options: nosniff

And I can personally no longer get IE to fail. But I've been futzing with my setup. We'll see if it helps others (caches may need to be cleared on the IE side)


----------



## David Bott

Ok, now we need someone else.


----------



## Mike Lang

I can see them all in IE now.


----------



## Jed1

David Bott said:


> Ok, now we need someone else.


The are working now!
Thanks Dave!!!!!!


----------



## David Bott

Nope...thanks the support team at Sucuri.


----------



## NorthAlabama

thank you david, mike, & sucuri


----------



## Jed1

David Bott said:


> Nope...thanks the support team at Sucuri.


Thanks to the team at Sucuri for taking the time to fix another IE 11 problem.


----------



## Jon J

Avatars gone again today for me.


----------



## NorthAlabama

same here.


----------



## Jed1

I am also missing the profile pictures again.


----------



## David Bott

Being looked at again. Some settings were changed in our proxy server and I am waiting for them to reset one of the options. Sorry all.


----------



## NorthAlabama

no problem, thanks for letting us know. :up:


----------



## David Bott

Hi...Is it ok now?


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm still seeing blocked avatars, sorry.


----------



## David Bott

Are you still seeing the issue?

Thanks


----------



## NorthAlabama

i still have missing avatars.


----------



## David Bott

I hate to ask. Are you sure? Anyone else? I ask for the setting that was on that made for the issue is now off. Pondering.


----------



## NorthAlabama

the profile pics/avatars are back, thanks david!


----------



## Mike Lang

I'm seeing all avatars in Firefox, Chrome, Edge, & even the now deceased Internet Explorer.


----------



## Jed1

David Bott said:


> I hate to ask. Are you sure? Anyone else? I ask for the setting that was on that made for the issue is now off. Pondering.


I just went through a bunch of different threads and all the profile pictures are back.


----------



## David Bott

Thanks all. Good to read.


----------



## Jon J

I must be the only member still with problems. My avatar doesn't show and I am prevented from uploading a change. Can I just remove anything having to do with an avatar and so without?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jon J said:


> I must be the only member still with problems. My avatar doesn't show and I am prevented from uploading a change. Can I just remove anything having to do with an avatar and so without?


which browser? have you cleared your browser cache and cookies?


----------



## Jon J

IE 11 and I haven't cleared anything. What changes where would have required the clearing?


----------



## Mike Lang

http://refreshyourcache.com/en/internet-explorer-11/


----------



## Jon J

To my recollection I never had to do this with any previous IE update. What caused it with this one?

That did work. Thanks.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jon J said:


> To my recollection I never had to do this with any previous IE update. What caused it with this one?
> 
> That did work. Thanks.


clearing the browser cache and deleting cookies are a basic first steps when troubleshooting errors in web browsers that are unique to a particular user. it's not specific to ie11, it can help with any browser, and it can resolve issues when previously visited websites makes changes.

here's info if you'd like a more thorough explanation:

http://www.digett.com/blog/08/11/2011/why-you-should-clear-your-browsers-cache-and-how-do-it​


----------

